# Possibly a New DirecTV Package: Total Choice Titanium



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I recieved a message today, describing what may be the next "package" offered from DirecTV.

Total Choice Titanium

This package should be available around 6/28/2006
I wasn't given a $$ amount yet, BUT it will be a 1 time Annual Charge... Here is what you get:

*JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING*


All Total Choice Premier Channels
The HD Package
ALL PPVs
All Special Sports Subscriptions (NFL, MLB, NHL, NCAA, NBA, ....)
Playboy

Pretty much everything except the Internationals.

Also, Additional reciever fees would be waived. (even though it wasn't listed, I would think DVR fees would be waived too)

Also you would have the opportunity to get up to 10 recievers (of any kind).
Those would be leased, but depending on the up front cost.....

I hope to get more details and confirm those deatils over the next few days.

--------------------------

I decided to add a pole to this.
Would you get the package...

If it is $1,500+
If it is $1,000 - $1,499
If it is $500 - $999
If it is < $500
Nope, not intrested at any price.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Annual:

Premier = $1,200
HD Pkg = $120
All Sports = $750
Playboy = $180
Sub-Total = $2,250
+ PPV = ????
Total = ~ $2,500 - $2,750?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

A one time annual fee? You'll probably have will have to pay like $20,000 and get the Home Server for that.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> Annual:
> 
> Premier = $1,200
> HD Pkg = $120
> ...


With Unlimited PPVs I'd probably order a lot more than $250 worth of movies. I'd watch EVERYTHING! I wouldn't even care what it was.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> Annual:
> 
> Premier = $1,200
> HD Pkg = $120
> ...


That is an amazing total...

I hope to have some pricing information soon...

But just as you save by getting Premier (vs each piece individually)...

Maybe you will save by getting All Pieces together....


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I would think it would at least be the equivalent of $175 per month.

Premier = $100
HD = No Charge
All Sports = $50
Playboy = $10
PPV = $15

Total = $175.

Maybe a break for annual = $1,750?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Does all PPV include Adult PPV?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> Does all PPV include Adult PPV?


At this point, I don't know.

Everything I got, I put in the first post.
Hopefully more details will come in over the next few days.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Great! I've been asking about something like this for a while. I used to have C-band and would pay yearly and you got a whole year for the same price as 10 months if you paid monthly. I now have NFST since they added easy pay 19.00/ month and wanted to buy it all next year at tax time. Right now I send in 100.00/ month just to pay ahead so I can skip later, closer to x-mas. A whole year without a bill would kick, I wish all packages were available for a whole year.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Well - I now pay:

Total Choice Plus w/locals $48.99
7 add'l receivers 35.00
HD Package 9.99
sports (nfl/mlb) 35.00 average a month


Total is about $129/month or $1548 a year. 


I would gladly pay maybe $250 more a year for EVERYTHING (if it included PPV)


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I voted NO for two reasons. 

1. Monthly payments are far easier for me to manage. 
2. I am not all interested in ANY sports packages.

Those are MY opinions and reasons and I do not expect some of you to understand.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> I voted NO for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Monthly payments are far easier for me to manage.
> 2. I am not all interested in ANY sports packages.
> ...


Thanks for getting defensive when absolutely no one was attacking you! 

Had a bad day today?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> I voted NO for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Monthly payments are far easier for me to manage.
> 2. I am not all interested in ANY sports packages.
> ...


Why would we not understand?

Now if the package came out less then the monthly cost of Total Choice (the lowest package), and you said no... then Yah... we wouldn't understand.

But there no dobut that this is going to be at least a 4 digit charge...
Most of us don't have that kinda of cash...


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

No, not having a bad day. Don't take offense, none was intended.

I've been attacked before because I don't care about sports. There are some whose lives apparently revolve around sports and some of them tend to attack like rabid dogs if someone dares say anything like "I don't like sports".


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't care about some of the sports subscriptions or Playboy, but I'd jump on board if the package would save me money over my current plan. If they could save me several hundred dollars a year, I'd probably be willing to throw down a lump sum once a year.

Somehow I doubt that they'll bring a plan like this out for less than $1,500/year. Sports subscriptions and PPV have got to keep the cost high. I'm perfectly willing to be proven wrong, though.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I personally wouldn't be interested in the package because I'm not interested in the Premiums and the Sports package. I'm assuming that locals would be included, but not distants.

It would be interesting to see if, since the Sports Season Ticket packages are included, the blackout portions will be removed. This is especially important with the NFL season pass section since they now have a new blackout policy that many NFL season ticket holders have been complaining about.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My annual bill is running about $1,700 for TCP, HD and NFLST. Considering a discount for paying up front and then adding something back for the additional packages I'd go for about $1,500.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

The PPV price would probably make or break it for me. What PPV's would I exactly get and for how much. 

Still would be difficult to send my tax return dollars to Direct every year.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd be very interested in it. Would mean I had to make a budget for one huge payment a year. Which would be better for me. I guess the sports subscriptions I have no use for (Soccer etc) I could block out. Keep us updated, Earl!!!.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is it just PPV Movies, or will it include PPV Events like Boxing and Wrestling?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Is it just PPV Movies, or will it include PPV Events like Boxing and Wrestling?


Good question... don't know...
As I said earlier, this is just the tid-bit I got ...

I hope to find out more by next week.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Interesting idea. Right now I pay:

$96.99 TC Premier
$7.99 Protection Plan
$9.99 HD Package
-----------------------
$114.97 * 12 =$1379.64 

Not being charged for the 3 tivos I have in the house
Sports subs:
$298.00 NFL ST/Superfan 
Grand total : $1677.94


I also had the ESPN College Game Plan, but it doesn't appear to be offered. If I could get all that for $1750/yearly, I'd go for it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm... some "deflating" news 

This came from the "clone" post over at TCF.
A "new" user posted, that appears to have some more information on it.

$7,500 introductory price........

I hope that is wrong, as it seems MASSIVELY over priced....
Based on the numbers we have been throwing around here... that would be about $4000 for PPVs...

Well hopefully we will here more "un-official official" news over the next few days.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds more like a Business Package. Who else would need 10 receivers.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $7,500 introductory price........
> 
> I hope that is wrong, as it seems MASSIVELY over priced....
> Based on the numbers we have been throwing around here... that would be about $4000 for PPVs...
> ...


There is no way I would spend that kind of money.
I'm not sure I could justify it if it were a one time fee, much less monthly:nono2:


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Or maybe a lifetime subscription.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... some "deflating" news
> 
> This came from the "clone" post over at TCF.
> A "new" user posted, that appears to have some more information on it.
> ...


Well that blows the hell outta my budget....Hope its not true.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

ppv access is what they mean to say, not free ppv

its over 2400 a yr..


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

When they say International not included, do they mean Para Todos and the Chinese channels in the 400s as well, or do they just mean the World Direct channels in the 2000 range?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For the record, the message I got didn't specifically include or exclude International channel.

It is possible that package could include all the International channels (my definition of that are Para Todos, Asian, ect...)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sattec said:


> ppv access is what they mean to say, not free ppv
> 
> its over 2400 a yr..


What does that mean then... PPV Access vs PPV Free ?
That that fee wouldn't include PPV content, you would still pay extra for PPV ?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> Well that blows the hell outta my budget....Hope its not true.


$8.699.77 is my income from Social Security for one year, so that's truly out for me. I'm almost broke at the end of the month.:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I would only get it if it was an illogically low price that ended up costing me less.

I, too, have no interest in sports, and, while I like movies, I've never felt compelled to pay for even a single premium channel, and I only watch PPV once or twice every few months.

If they had some plan where you got a DISCOUNT of what you're paying already for pre-paying the year, like maybe "pay your bill for the whole year and get the DTV and reciever fees waived" THEN I might do it and put some of the savings into PPV or movie channels.

ApK


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

I would guess, although I have no research to back this up, that most high-end subscribers pay about $1500-$1750 per year with DirecTV. If true, they should then price this package between $1,750 and $2,000 to try to incent their best customers to spend just a little more (and get a whole lot more). If true, the $7,500 figure is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> $8.699.77 is my income from Social Security for one year, so that's truly out for me. I'm almost broke at the end of the month.:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


I hear ya Im in the same boat with SS....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

PPVs really have never interested me as I subscribe to Netflix. I'm on the 2 out at a time and it's something like $14/mo. Lots better than $3.99 per movie.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> If they had some plan where you got a DISCOUNT of what you're paying already for pre-paying the year, like maybe "pay your bill for the whole year and get the DTV and reciever fees waived" THEN I might do it and put some of the savings into PPV or movie channels.
> 
> ApK


If I recall correctly, the old USSB operation did offer an annual discount. I recall paying for it annually. There are a few other companies that offer discounts for annual prepayment, and when available I do take advantage of the opportunity.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... got more details...

You get:
TC Premier
All Para Todos programming
HD programming
All sports packages
ALL pay-per-views (100% of PPV Classifications)
XM Music Channels
Playboy TV
RSN channels
Setanta Sports
Subscription to ON DIRECTV magazine
NO lease or add't rec fees
No DVR Fee
Free custom VIP installation
Free in-home service calls and equipment replacement
WordDirect and Cricket are avaiable to Titanium customers should they request it, due to the installation requirement of the add'l dish, this is by request only.

Titanium package is billed ANNUALLY, not monthly. 
You MUST pay in advance with a credit card

It is going to be tied in somehow with the new movie "Superman Returns".

The reports from yesterday where correct:
The Introductory offer price is going to be $7,500.00.

All programming, equipment and services is valued at $10,000.00. Customer would save $2,500 with introductory offer.

Customers would need to call back on or after 6/28/2006 to sign up for this package, or they can go to www.DIRECTV.com/TITANIUM to submit a request for a callback when the package is available. 
(note Page not available yet)

All I can say....
This "package" is for me... but the price isnt


----------



## rcasey362 (Apr 13, 2006)

$7,500, this is obviousely a business package (sports bar, office, etc...) or for those that watch WAY too much tv.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rcasey362 said:


> $7,500, this is obviousely a business package (sports bar, office, etc...) or for those that watch WAY too much tv.


I was also think some certain MDU styles (Fraternity popped into my head
Or bed/breakfast type places.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I watch too much TV as it is with the Total Choice Plus package. Plus, I have a allergic reactions to watching movies that aren't presented in their original aspect ratios.

Plus, if it's tied to _Superman Returns_, shouldn't it be called Total Choice Kryptonite? :grin:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> With Unlimited PPVs I'd probably order a lot more than $250 worth of movies. I'd watch EVERYTHING! I wouldn't even care what it was.


I think anyone who has this much time on their hands and has nothing more to do except watch TV needs a life. Yawn!


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> I think anyone who has this much time on their hands and has nothing more to do except watch TV needs a life. Yawn!


:crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa

WHERE'S MY CHECKBOOK! I have always loved Titanium!

I will have all of the equipment I want and the best service money can buy! NANANANANANANA, Who needs a life?


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> I watch too much TV as it is with the Total Choice Plus package. Plus, I have a allergic reactions to watching movies that aren't presented in their original aspect ratios.
> 
> Plus, if it's tied to _Superman Returns_, shouldn't it be called Total Choice Kryptonite? :grin:


That is very funny


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm just trying to think of all the things I could do with an additional $7,500 a year. I'm coming up with an incredible list, and getting more channels on my television set is somewhere around 3000 or 4000 positions down from the top. 

So, in order to take advantage of this deal, I would have to satisfy the other 3000 things first, which means my disposable (after tax) income would have to go up by something like $7,500 x 3000 = $22,500,000. I would ask my boss for a raise, but I'm retired, so that option is out.

Carl


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The reports from yesterday where correct:
> The Introductory offer price is going to be $7,500.00.


For that much, not only should it be free installation, but it should come with a hot chick/dude (depending on preference) to stand by you to change the channel/volume for you when you need.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I subscribe to Carl6's reasoning.

If I DID have $22,500,000 per year in disposable income, I'd probably go for it.

Maybe this is some sort of public service effort to give rich people something to indulge in instead of drugs?

ApK


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW, $7,500 for TV programming. Who would have ever even imagined the day... $7,500. Wow. If they threw in a couple HD TV's and would cut my grass, I might consider it for a minute before saying "no thanks."

Obviously us "regular" folks are not the target audience for this one.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

haha what a joke. You would have to be out of your mind to pay this uless you are a business and have 10 tvs going all the time. Even then seem really steep to me. I will stick with netflix for my movies and total choice plus for my tv. Maybe they should focus more on fixing thier pixelation issues on thier chicago hd locals. and less time making obscene packages like this.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Ah, I'll pass on that one.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe if they let Tony Soprano take care of a few jobs for me and I got free 'skins season tickets. Otherwise it's packaged for the "tax break" crowd.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

That comes to $625/month. I currently pay $84 and change per month. I'm not the target audience.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW, I wonder if even a pub or bar can justify such expense!!!!! 

What D* is thnking?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wipeout said:


> That comes to $625/month. I currently pay $84 and change per month. I'm not the target audience.


Honestly I can't think of who their target audience is.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

wipeout said:


> That comes to $625/month. I currently pay $84 and change per month. I'm not the target audience.


625 -100 i pay now means 525 extra/month.

525/30 days month = 17.50 /day extra I'd have to 'use'.

I guess with porn 10/hr? (never bought it), you'd have to use at least 2 hours a day of that. Or 5 ppv movies a day.

And dont forget, people like me that like TIVO will lose out with the new dvr so unless dtv is giving out new hdtivos, I wouldn't be that happy to use their dvr

speaking of which....maybe this means the new dvr is going to be out in july?I dont want one but others do.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

$7500.00 a year. I almost spit out my drink from laughing. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING. Thats insane, anyone who subscribes to that is bordering insane in my eyes. How much TV would you have to watch in order to even come close to that being a break even proposition? I would bet there will be some stipulations that this can't be used in any sort of shared or business environment.

No way in this world would I ever pay that much, with the DVR there is more then enough for me to watch already and like others have said I don't watch PPV I used to have Netflix now I have Blockbuster.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

TMullenJr said:


> For that much, not only should it be free installation, but it should come with a hot chick/dude (depending on preference) to stand by you to change the channel/volume for you when you need.



LOL REALLY!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

wipeout said:


> That comes to $625/month. I currently pay $84 and change per month. I'm not the target audience.


I pay E $81.48 for AT 180 + HBO and I have Cerebral Palsy and I'm in a wheelchair, so it's hard for me to go out. TV & the computer is my entertainment. So I kind of can justify the cost.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Earl
Thanks for starting this thread 
There are some hilarious posts in here:lol:


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I pay E $81.48 for AT 180 + HBO and I have Cerebral Palsy and I'm in a wheelchair, so it's hard for me to go out. TV & the computer is my entertainment. So I kind of can justify the cost.


I see that but would you really benefit from paying $625/ avg per month vs. $81.48 you currently pay?

Just the sure stupidity of of offering this package may cause some people to run back to cable or OTA!!

Remember when TV was FREE!!!:grin: :grin: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

At regular price my cable bill would be 28 cents short of $2500/year. Only $5K and 28 cents more


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm in a wheelchair, so it's hard for me to go out. TV ..... is my entertainment. So I kind of can justify the cost.


my wife's in the same situation but couldn't justify an extra 17 bucks a day. Just too much. This is definitely just for businesses. our tv is on 12-18 hours a day and we still couldn't watch enough lol.

unless we get more hours a day, and more free HDtivos, i can't do it.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps it is time to implement the "drug-free workplace" rule at DTV. I sure don't know what they are smoking -- but it must be good. How on Earth did "let's offer a $7,500 a year package" make out of a poorly lit smoked-filled room? Honestly. 

Perhaps this is just designed to increase the write-off Rupert and the execs get for having the most expensive package DTV offers for free as part of their compensation? Even that does not make sense, it would just increase the write-off expense to DTV and increase the tax liability of those who get it for free.

Whatever...


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

$7,500? Did Murdoch fall of his rocker?

I guess we are about to find out how many high quality subs they have. Maybe they will include the PQ that was offered back in 1995. Now that would be tempting ....


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey, as far as the boardroom talk about this, if anyone will bite for $7500 a year, why not do it? There is really no additional cost to provide this - it's all stuff they are providing already.

That being said, *no way in Hades would I ever do that!*

Great comments though!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the folks over at TCF may have got it right. The most plausable rationale is to provide a price point to attack those that have (somehow) hacked cards to get all services for free. That, sadly, does make sense.

I thought they fixed their cards a very long time ago though...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

morgantown said:


> I think the folks over at TCF may have got it right. The most plausable rationale is to provide a price point to attack those that have (somehow) hacked cards to get all services for free. That, sadly, does make sense.
> 
> I thought they fixed their cards a very long time ago though...


So even the new cards are still hackable? If so, I can see this as the first step towards the legal process. Although if you hack it right, how would DTV even know who you are?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New piece of information:

At the time of "ordering" of this package, you will be able to select up to 10 Recievers: STANDARD, DVR, HD, or HD-DVR

If you had the cash... ording 10 HD-DVRs would acount for at least probably $4k of that $7,500 maybe good for 1 year ...


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> So even the new cards are still hackable? If so, I can see this as the first step towards the legal process. Although if you hack it right, how would DTV even know who you are?


Oh, I certainly do not "know" of any examples of the new cards being hacked. I don't even pay attention to that side of the fence. Theft of service (TOS) is just plain wrong and as a long-time sub I detest it.

That said, it has not been that long (months) since DTV spent some time in the news aggressively pursuing TOS cases. I really did not take the time to see what grounds those cases were based on...or how the accused got busted.

It does seem to make sense that having the ultra high-price package would give them better grounds for seeking damages and doing more to "persuade" folks from stealing their signal.

I would guess there are more crooks out there stealing services than there are people that would sign up for a $7,500 package. More money to be saved by breaking up theft, versus what could be made selling to "the few" who would buy it.

To those that do have the spare cash -- enjoy. I'll be coming over for football season.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> New piece of information:
> 
> At the time of "ordering" of this package, you will be able to select up to 10 Recievers: STANDARD, DVR, HD, or HD-DVR
> 
> If you had the cash... ording 10 HD-DVRs would acount for at least probably $4k of that $7,500 maybe good for 1 year ...


So that $7,500 includes equipment?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Leased equipment.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

But at $499 a pop for a HR10, that's $5,000. What would the price be just for the service?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sure if you can can afford $7500, you can afford $5000. I don't need an HD DVR anyway .


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was referring to someone that already has all of the equipment they need but may be interested in the service only.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Then it would be cheaper just to go with TCP(premium) and add on all the other stuff if you already have all the equipment you could ever want/need. They added everything up over at TCF and the $7,500 price by far exceeds just buying piecemeal.

Although I guess I could see the point if you live in a McMansion and take the deal for one year to get all of the most expensive equipment (*HMC*, HD DVRs out the wazoo, etc.) then drop down to what you actually watch. NFLST and ESPN GamePlan have to be the most popular (at least in this house) sports add ons.

Still a bunch of cash for equipment you never really *own.* Thinking about the HMC for new subs that want the goodies...they may get more fat wallets than I initially thought.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I was referring to someone that already has all of the equipment they need but may be interested in the service only.


$7500, you thought you got the equipment free? That's not what I got from the statement.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... got more details...
> 
> All programming, equipment and services is valued at $10,000.00.
> 
> ...


Earl also later mentions 10 HD DVR's accounting for $4-5K of the price if that is what you pick. I'd sure as heck expect free euipment at that price... Hell, I'd request 10 HMC's  ...should they make it past the vaporware stage. Really get you "moneys" worth for 10 leased HMC's, heh.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I recieved a message today, describing what may be the next "package" offered from DirecTV.
> 
> Total Choice Titanium
> 
> ...


Maybe this plan is for plush hotels, resorts or corperations.


----------



## BretG (Jun 2, 2006)

Honestly, I can't see D* doing this. It's too expensive for the average customer. Only the wealthy would even look twice at it. I pay $82 a month (average). That's about all I am willing to pay for from them. But it goes up to over $120 a month when I am paying for my MLB Extra Innings Package. And that's the only extra that I am willing to pay for.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I recieved a message today, describing what may be the next "package" offered from DirecTV.


No disrespect here, but where exactly did you hear this from? Did you get an email/letter from D*, do you have an inside source at D*, or do you work for D*?

I gotta wonder if you're pulling our leg here. 

And will we ever see an MPEG4 HD-DVR?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

too bad they are leased..coulda made a killing with 10 hdtivos after 2 year commitment is up.  

if they really will COMPETENTLY hook up 10 HDtivos in any room/s i want. Then maybe 7500 isn't all that bad after all


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Just imagine all the hearts you would get for subscribing to this package. Talk about being a "Best Customer"!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> No disrespect here, but where exactly did you hear this from? Did you get an email/letter from D*, do you have an inside source at D*, or do you work for D*?
> 
> I gotta wonder if you're pulling our leg here.
> 
> And will we ever see an MPEG4 HD-DVR?


I don't work for D*

I do have a contact inside of DirecTV (That I talk to fairly regularly)... but this particular content came from two different users that PMed me, that I have been able to confirm work for DirecTV.

Yes... you will see the HR20 (MPEG-4 HD-DVR)


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

i have all the music, sports,and a few others blocked, and i don't have H.D
if they made sports, and H.D. optional or give you a break in price then
i might go with it,other wise no thanks.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I hear ya Im in the same boat with SS....


same here ss only, the only good thing about that is you can cancel, and they can't touch a ss check.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

rcasey362 said:


> $7,500, this is obviousely a business package (sports bar, office, etc...) or for those that watch WAY too much tv.


ya, sounds like they are trying to get rid of there low end residenal customers,
and that's ok, there is still dish and cable


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... you will see the HR20 (MPEG-4 HD-DVR)


Yes, but does anyone know when???


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Yes, but does anyone know when???


Trust me, when there is even a rumor about when it will actually come out, you will read all about it on here - probably in many different versions. It will definitely not sneak up on you!

Nobody knows for sure yet.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

cobra2225 said:


> ya, sounds like they are trying to get rid of there low end residenal customers,
> and that's ok, there is still dish and cable


I have no idea how you get from them doing some Titanium package to now they're trying to get rid of all their low end residential customers. If I'm not mistaken, even the low end residential customer is paying in the neighborhood of $50 a month - a lot of money to just be dumping.

So does that mean if they come out with a $30 a month family pack (please, please, please, don't anybody read ANYTHING into that - just throwing out an example!), they are now trying to get rid of their high end HD customers? Your logic just escapes me.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, it's not like they're forcing everyone to take the package. For those who can afford it, and want it, good for them. I have a feeling much of the cost is due to the PPV Events since D* has to pay the distributor of the event (HBO PPV, WWE, Showtime PPV, TNA Entertianment, ESPN PPV, etc), a certain ammount per person who orders it. Last I checked, about 50% of what you pay for an event goes to the distributor.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

durl said:


> I don't care about some of the sports subscriptions or Playboy, but I'd jump on board if the package would save me money over my current plan. If they could save me several hundred dollars a year, I'd probably be willing to throw down a lump sum once a year.


To me, this sounds a bit like the option we used to have with WSSB or whatever the other company used to be that provided the movie channels in the early days of DirecTV. I paid an annual fee for that and it saved me quite a bit as I recall. It was like $200 for two years or something.

Like others, I'm not interested in Sunday ticket items or Playboy. Yeah, I'm a sports fan, but not to the extent I need _every_ football game out there! 

I already have Platinum and the HD package, so if I could save a few bucks paying for that annually rather than monthly, I'd be REAL interested. Especially, if it would just waive the mirroring fees. Then I could go back to a 4th IRD and maybe a dedicated one for our RV.

Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

how do you market this? statement stuffer? commercials? direct mail? they'd have to put everything in print to spell this out for anyone to even consider it.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

newsposter said:


> how do you market this? statement stuffer? commercials? direct mail? they'd have to put everything in print to spell this out for anyone to even consider it.


Earl said they will be using Superman, so they are probably going to be marketing it as a Superpackage!


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm paying D* a little over $2100 a year for programming and I own all my equipment. I can't see paying $7500 for basically free access to ppv. I'm not interested in the para todos package and I don't need 10 receivers. If the price is say, $2500, I'd probably do it, but I wouldn't pay any more than that.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe thet's the next package they'll offrer "Directv Kryptonite":lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MikeP said:


> I'm paying D* a little over $2100 a year for programming and I own all my equipment. I can't see paying $7500 for basically free access to ppv. I'm not interested in the para todos package and I don't need 10 recieivers. If the price is say, $2500, I'd probably do it, but I wouldn't pay any more than that.


Dag-gone man, what do you subscribe to?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I know that Rupert and Directv said they wanted to go for the higher profile customer but 7500.00 for a years worth of programming is ridiculous. I think they would be better off to go for quantity of customers and get the most from them by offering the best package for their money rather than go for the few rich customers who can afford the high prices.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I saw on SatelliteGuys that one of the CSRs told a person that only the first 250 are going to get that price. The rest are going to pay, I want you to have a seat for this

*$10000!!!!*

I'm going to order early!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> Sounds more like a Business Package. Who else would need 10 receivers.


*** cough *** You would be surprised.
In probably a year from now, I will easily need 10 recievers

I have 7 active recievers right now
The Main TV has three recievers on (DSR704, HR10-250, H20)
The office has a soon-to-be-reviewed "Basic" reciever


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> Dag-gone man, what do you subscribe to?


I've got TC Platinum, distants e/w, four receivers, MLB, NBA and NFL w/Superfan.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

If you had 10 receivers for 10 different tv's in 10 different rooms someone could sell tickets for all the sports and ppv movies and make some of the $7500 back. Remember when you moved into a house, got the ladder out and put an antenna on your roof-the good (free) old days.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

MikeP said:


> I've got TC Platinum, distants e/w, four receivers, MLB, NBA and NFL w/Superfan.


Do you have Platinum or Premier?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *** cough *** You would be surprised.
> In probably a year from now, I will easily need 10 recievers
> 
> I have 7 active recievers right now
> ...


how many dvrs in house?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Activated? 

DSR704 - Main Room
HR10-250 - Main Room
R10 - Basement
R15-500 - Master Bedroom
R15-500 - Bedroom

I have 2 other DTivos in the closet 

I also have the H20 (Main Room) and the "soon to be named" non-dvr product in the office.

And I have a D11 that I just need a TV for.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Do you have Platinum or Premier?


I checked; it's premier. Hmmm, what's the difference? Forgot the HD pack too in previous post.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *** cough *** You would be surprised.
> In probably a year from now, I will easily need 10 recievers
> 
> I have 7 active recievers right now
> ...


But still, $7500 a year??? 

That seems to me to be exessive. Don't you think?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh most definently $7,500 isn't for the average, above average, or even "nuts" home consumer.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

46 people have said "not at any price?" So if they offered you everything in this package for less than you're paying now, you still would't do it? That's what the credit card companies call a 'prefered custmer,' man.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the poll got skewed once the $7,500 number came out.

I can still why some people wouldn't do it, just because they wouldn't have the large $$ lump sum at that time.

I don't think anyone here (if they had the money) would turn down the offer, if it was "cheaper" or even marginally more expensive their their annual bill now.


It would be like filling up on FlexFule (87) at $2.89 a gallon
When Premium (95) is $2.91


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe we should add a couple more options for the poll; over $5000 and the $7500 option and see how many hits they get


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think the poll got skewed once the $7,500 number came out.
> 
> I can still why some people wouldn't do it, just because they wouldn't have the large $$ lump sum at that time.
> 
> ...


What type of package would you have to have right now to to come even close to $7500.00 a year? I don't care if I had the money or didn't have the money to just blow I would NEVER pay $7500.00 a year for TV viewing content. I don't spend that on Blockbuster, DirecTV, Movies and so forth all combined per year why in the world would I ever spend it just on DirecTV?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> What type of package would you have to have right now to to come even close to $7500.00 a year? I don't care if I had the money or didn't have the money to just blow I would NEVER pay $7500.00 a year for TV viewing content. I don't spend that on Blockbuster, DirecTV, Movies and so forth all combined per year why in the world would I ever spend it just on DirecTV?


If it includes are new hardware, that be an easy price to hit. But even then, what do you pay the second year? The same amount? Yeech! Plus you still don't own the equipment.

I did a quick calc of the pricing on all packages (or at least past pricing as current pricing isn't available for all sports package on DTVs site). It came up to about $4,800 which would be with no annual payment discount. So if the remaining amount is PPVs, at say $3.99 each, you're looking at averaging 2 PPVs a day to get up to $7,500.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW, $7500.00??? Can't see paying that at all. Hopefully they will come out with a better package for us normal people


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> What type of package would you have to have right now to to come even close to $7500.00 a year? I don't care if I had the money or didn't have the money to just blow I would NEVER pay $7500.00 a year for TV viewing content. I don't spend that on Blockbuster, DirecTV, Movies and so forth all combined per year why in the world would I ever spend it just on DirecTV?


Not what I was saying.... If the package was $480 ~ $40 a month
It would be hard to say, okay... I won't pay a once a year $500 fee to get EVERYTHING that is in the Datastream, plus hardware, plus service.

I don't think there is one person on this forum, TCF, or SatGuys that would drop $7,500 on this. (There maybe one or two over at AVS though..  )


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Those AVS guys, they are spoiling the party. 

I still do not understand the logic behind this.

If they offer Para Todos in the deal, they are thinking that Hispanic population would be interested, because otherwise for those who does not speak Spanish it is hard to understand to pay for a package (even discounted) that they will never watch. So they think that Hispanic population spends more on TV programming compared to others.

They say you can have up two 10 equipments. We have three right now at home. It is largely enough; now let's say 5 or extreme case 7, but 10? So they make you pay for something that they are sure that almost anybody will take, and in addition to that the equipments are not yours anyway.

There are so many other points that does not make sense that does not justify the exessive price of this package.

Then comes the HMC, I suppose they will charge another $3000 yearly on top of the $7,500. :lol:

If this plan comes in the market I will start doubting about D*'s business plans, or I am missing something and I would appreciate that someone enlighten's me. :lol:

I wonder how they will sell it to people:

_*For ONLY a one time $7,500 fee you can have our package and not to be worried about any other payment for the rest of the year.*_


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> If they offer Para Todos in the deal, they are thinking that Hispanic population would be interested, because otherwise for those who does not speak Spanish it is hard to understand to pay for a package (even discounted) that they will never watch. So they think that Hispanic population spends more on TV programming compared to others.


Actually in my case... If they included all the Asian channels... My In-Laws would probably want me to record or they come over and watch, the Philipino channels....

(Guess that is another reason, not to drop $7,500 on it.)

I don't know "who" the target audience is, but I am guessing it is a very small target.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not what I was saying.... If the package was $480 ~ $40 a month
> It would be hard to say, okay... I won't pay a once a year $500 fee to get EVERYTHING that is in the Datastream, plus hardware, plus service.
> 
> I don't think there is one person on this forum, TCF, or SatGuys that would drop $7,500 on this. (There maybe one or two over at AVS though..  )


$500 for everything I would do it in a heartbeat.

I think the $7500 must be targeted at people like Bill Gates so he can have something to write off on his taxes. :lol:


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Activated?
> 
> DSR704 - Main Room
> HR10-250 - Main Room
> ...


how do you watch it all? i have someone watching 12+hours a day at home and we are the biggest couch potatoes (look at my backyard) and i still have over 100hours on the deactivated T60 to watch before i unplug it. (plus the 60% full 750 gigs on 2 hdtivos.)

so how in the world do you watch what's on 5 tivos much less if you ever got 10!?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

newsposter said:


> how do you watch it all? i have someone watching 12+hours a day at home and we are the biggest couch potatoes (look at my backyard) and i still have over 100hours on the deactivated T60 to watch before i unplug it. (plus the 60% full 750 gigs on 2 hdtivos.)
> 
> so how in the world do you watch what's on 5 tivos much less if you ever got 10!?


I could, I watch TV even when I'm not at home. Do you think 16+ hours a day is a little much?


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

I've a question...it was mentioned something about VIP custom installation, and in home customer service and replacements... what are these, and how much do they cost... 
also, if this includes the adult channels Directv better fix the DVR Plus reciever so that parental controls aren't cleared out just by turning it off... 
finally, for the price of this package, they better provide "entertainment" (wink wink)while the dish is being "custom" installed, same goes with the inhome replacements and customer service..lol...


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

I beleive it its meant to target commercial accounts such as Hotels and resorts, with a price tag such as $7,500 they will surely notice the lack of domestic signup. Just based off some of the initial calulations in this post obviously the amount should not exceed much over $1500 a year, and from what I have heard Playboy is the only Adult channel included and yes the boxing events etc. would be included.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

newsposter said:


> how do you watch it all? i have someone watching 12+hours a day at home and we are the biggest couch potatoes (look at my backyard) and i still have over 100hours on the deactivated T60 to watch before i unplug it. (plus the 60% full 750 gigs on 2 hdtivos.)
> 
> so how in the world do you watch what's on 5 tivos much less if you ever got 10!?


 We don't....

The two DVRs in the main room. SD vs HD (we watch 95% recorded material)
The third reciever is the H20, and it is kinda the "overflow" HD reciever (if I am recording two on the HR10), or if I ma having OTA issues (or CBS-E is blacked out)

I also use it as the XM reciever for the stereo (for outside), ect...

The DVR in the basement is the "fitness" and misc programming (record a lot of Fit TV and Food network... kinda an oxymoron there)

The master bedroom... well that is the evening/relaxing shows, stuff we watch while relaxing for bed.

The back bedroom is "my lab" / "sister-in-laws" room when she spends the weekend.

The other reciever is in the office, and it has been put to good use the last few days.

Eventually, the basement will be finished and I will have at least two more recievers there...

Over the last 5 years... it has basically been... why not a DVR? since they were not that much more expensive.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have the better names for this package, it should be called either Unobtanium or the DontWannaObtanium. Just a thought.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

> Unobtanium


Clint, that is the funniest neologism I've heard in a long time. Did you make that up? You should send that in to one of those Mensa word games.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Those AVS guys, they are spoiling the party.
> 
> I still do not understand the logic behind this.
> 
> ...


I think this package is for the people who own the United States not us peons.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> Clint, that is the funniest neologism I've heard in a long time. Did you make that up? You should send that in to one of those Mensa word games.


Ya I was just thinking about it and it popped into my head. Usually some of the best names I came up with when I was writing apps and games happened like that.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> Clint, that is the funniest neologism I've heard in a long time. Did you make that up? You should send that in to one of those Mensa word games.


Sounds like something from Rocky & Bullwinkle.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Sounds like something from Rocky & Bullwinkle.


Never watched it. Didn't like them.


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> My annual bill is running about $1,700 for TCP, HD and NFLST. Considering a discount for paying up front and then adding something back for the additional packages I'd go for about $1,500.


I too would find the scratch if it is offered at that price !!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Never watched it. Didn't like them.


Oh my. Check this out. http://www.unobtainium.com/ :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh my. Check this out. http://www.unobtainium.com/ :lol:


Thats funny


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Two things that made sense to me through this thread.

First - the PPVs included would include all the boxing, wrestling, Special Event-type PPVs and not just the movies.

Second - this is being done partly (or primarily) to put some kind of tangible price tag on "value stolen" when trying to prosecute signal thieves.

From a practical standpoint, it just doesn't seem it would ever have much of a customer base. Cool idea, though.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh my. Check this out. http://www.unobtainium.com/ :lol:


That's hilarious!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Two things that made sense to me through this thread.
> 
> First - the PPVs included would include all the boxing, wrestling, Special Event-type PPVs and not just the movies.
> 
> ...


And the problem DTV will have with #2 on your list is that no one will purchase this package. It makes sense for DTV to put a value on this by offering a package equal to "everything" but if they have 5 subscribers to that package their argument in court will not stand. Price it at $1,500, maybe $1,800 and I would seriously consider it. Above that, nope.


----------



## goodwrench420 (May 23, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh my. Check this out. http://www.unobtainium.com/ :lol:


 funny as hell:lol:


----------



## Frills (May 19, 2006)

Las Vegas just called, they said the juice was too high on this package


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A user at TCF posted this link:

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060606/20060606006215.html

Kinda confirms Titanium exists.... (see at the bottom who is the sponsor)


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Earl's sources were dead on. Just found this on another forum:

http://titanium.directv.com/

$7500 confirmed for the package.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

For that price, I wonder if they give you the distant nets too?


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Nope, I just called about it and you get everything except the Distant nets and all sports games are subject to blackout. $7500 is the intro price....it's going to $10K for renewal years after that!

I asked if the price would drop and the CSR said it all depends on response. Hopefully, the response will be low and they will cut this price at least in half, if not more.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

$ 7,500 yr. for everything.........
http://titanium.directv.com/


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Man how I wish it was a little cheaper... like half.

But hey... It is in intresting idea..


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Man how I wish it was a little cheaper... like half.
> 
> But hey... It is in intresting idea..


I agree, but being a marketing major, they're tossing the high price out first to see how many bites they're gonna get. Granted there might be some, but if they're serious about making this work, they'll come down in price. If they made the price $3000, I'd do it. I spend over $2000 a year as it is.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

All internationals i guess too..

from that page above:

"Every channel"...

On the bottom though.. it says:

"Membership is reserved for a select few...." 

Any thoughts on that statement anyone?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Darkman said:


> All internationals i guess too..
> 
> from that page above:
> 
> ...


Select Few = Those insane enough to pay it? :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Select Few = Those insane enough to pay it? :lol:


True....very true!


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

Look, if you're say, Donovan McNabb, why not just pay this? You pay it and, presto, everything is done. Why would someone like that even think about Comcast?

Obviously you're not going to get a lot of clients that way but you only need a few hundred (and in a country of 300 million, a few hundred isn't that many) and you're talking $2,225,000 a year.

Let's face it. At this number they're assuming you're going to watch a TON of PPV's (so they have to pay for those) and a TON of sports, adult stuff, etc.

Frankly I watch a lot of TV but wouldn't even THINK about this for more than $1000 a year. I haven't bothered with buying a PPV in YEARS. MANY YEARS. There's one HD PPV channel. I already get crap in SD on a slew of other movie channels. I don't watch those now except for 10 minutes at a time so why would I suddenly watch 35 channels of sludge simply because they got turned on?

This number clearly equates to something but we're entirely in the dark as to what exactly that is. It's not meant even for us, and we're obviously at the higher end of their spectrum. I suspect there's quite a few "best customers" posting here.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's an article from todays NY Post (guess what - Murdoch owned newspaper)

http://www.nypost.com/news/national...or_tube_junkies_nationalnews_sara_stewart.htm


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> Is it just PPV Movies, or will it include PPV Events like Boxing and Wrestling?


According to the NY Post's article (in the above to this one post), it WILL include PPV Events... 


> ..."It's basically a service for those who enjoy owning the best, the newest, the most expensive things," says DirecTV spokesman Darris Gringeri. In this case, that means every single channel, HDTV and otherwise. Every movie. Every pay-per-view event. Every sports game. Every adult program.
> 
> Plus up to 10 HD DVR machines - to ensure that no televised moment goes unwatched.
> 
> ...


(the Entire article is in the post above)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since the package is real, this thread is close.

Continue the discussion here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59554


----------

